# Looking for custom pen display stand ideas--- show us what you made :D



## redfishsc (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a nice pen display stand idea (for a desk). 

This will be for an Emperor or a Jr. Emp done in curly walnut. 

The stand will either be a more subtle grained walnut, or out of some very old growth fir that was taken from the top of a local steeple that is associated with the person receiving this gift. 

Since the pen will be rather eccentric (just b/c it's an Emp) I would think a more simple stand is the best route, feel free to show me some ideas :biggrin:

Thanks!


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's one I made recently.  This is before I applied an oil finish:







This stand was inspired from one I saw posted by JimMc7: 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57164


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 10, 2010)

I love the dovetails. Very cool!


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks, I also added self-adhesive felt to the pen contact area, and it worked out nice.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 10, 2010)

Not made by me, but by a friend that does crafts and builds artists cases, displays, etc.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh wow. Didn't think of any scroll work. The recipient of my pen is a huge trout fisherman..... I wonder if I could incorporate any fly fishing images that wouldn't conflict with the overall design of the pen.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know if they suit the theme of your pen, but I've just uploaded a few pics of some wood and antler stands to my photo album here.  

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?c=1&u=4316

Feel free to PM me about them.  
James


----------



## Whaler (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are a couple pictures of desk pens that I made for LOML and myself.


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 10, 2010)

You can't beat my PITH partner's desktop stand. Which by the way, I still owe him his pen.



Thanks again Peter. You will here from me soon.


----------

